# Have You Ever Changed your Username on TBT?



## Holla (Aug 31, 2021)

It's actually a rare but neat feature that you are able to change your username on The Bell Tree Forums since many other websites don't allow you to change after you've signed up.

That being said, I wonder how many people here have changed their username before and how many times. Feel free to share your past usernames if you'd like but it's not necessary.

I've actually never changed my username. I chose Holla 8 years ago and have stuck with it this whole time. I really like it I guess.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 31, 2021)

i have never changed my username but im saving tbt for it. i feel like my username is kind of dated and i feel like i need something new. i’m still deciding what im going to change it to, i’m also worried that people are not going to remember me but i guess i can put “formerly itznotnatzduh” in my title


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 31, 2021)

I have changed once because when I signed up I couldn’t get just Roxy or any variation of spelling. I just chose Roxy10 as my birthday is on the 10th . When I found out about seashells I tried again and was happy that Roxxy was available. Happy now so no plans so change again


----------



## daringred_ (Aug 31, 2021)

i haven't. by the time i actually made an account here, i was using some form of this username in most places already, and i don't see myself changing it any time soon if ever. by contrast, i must've changed my name at least 10 times on a roleplay site i used to use that runs on the same forum software as TBT although it was free to do so over there.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 31, 2021)

My username has changed many times in the past


----------



## Zerous (Aug 31, 2021)

I've never changed mine, but honestly have been wanting to for years ;-; I just feel it's very dated and I don't feel connected to it.
However, I'm very stingy and therefore haven't gotten around to that quite yet  I might change it at some point, but who knows tbh


----------



## jiny (Aug 31, 2021)

i’ve changed my username 8 times  i like change bc i’ll get tired of seeing my name be the same for long periods of time


----------



## Foreverfox (Aug 31, 2021)

I've never changed mine and don't plan to do so. My nickname from my husband is Fox, and we use our nicknames around friends and family all the time. He calls me his forever Fox, so that's where I got it from and that's how it shall stay. 



Spoiler: Story behind the nicknames



When my husband and I were dating, we picked emojis to send to eachother when we were thinking about eachother, but weren't able to talk (we were usually working). I chose the fox and he chose the wolf, and we will forever be Fox and Wolf. That's also how our son got one of his many nicknames, Wox - and how my AC:NH island got the name Woxton! (That story ended up a lot longer than I anticipated.)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 31, 2021)

I’ve changed mine twice.  The first was marshallover86 which was what I joined with and didn’t have much of a ring to it.  This was quickly replaced with ThatOneMarshalFangirl, which I kept from September 2016 to May 2021.  TBT’s new format made my username look clunky and not aesthetically pleasing, so I finally changed it for a second time when the staff said they’d do it free of charge.  As you can see, I’m now That Marshal Fangirl.  It’s very similar to the previous name I liked so much and it fits on one line in my sidebar, so I’m happy!


----------



## Foreverfox (Aug 31, 2021)

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> I’ve changed mine twice.  The first was marshallover86 which was what I joined with and didn’t have much of a ring to it.  This was quickly replaced with ThatOneMarshalFangirl, which I kept from September 2016 to May 2021.  TBT’s new format made my username look clunky and not aesthetically pleasing, so I finally changed it for a second time when the staff said they’d do it free of charge.  As you can see, I’m now That Marshal Fangirl.  It’s very similar to the previous name I liked so much and it fits on one line in my sidebar, so I’m happy!


That was really nice of them to do, especially considering that you didn't _really_ change it, it was just more to fit. I remember seeing your name run off on mobile, basically like it was too long to fit. The spaces look so nice and it fits!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Aug 31, 2021)

I haven't changed my username before, nor will I ever. ~Kilza~ is who I am, so it'd be wrong to change it, lol


----------



## AlyssaAC (Aug 31, 2021)

I've changed my username far too many times, but I recently changed it back to the first username I got when I first purchased one a couple years ago. I happen to like it better than my original. Sometimes when it comes to usernames, I don't mind having numbers in it, but I do prefer ones that don't more. Plus, the reason I changed from my original one that I started with was because my mom has the same one, but with a little bit different and I didn't want to have something similar as her, so yeah.


----------



## LoserMom (Aug 31, 2021)

I was playing a lot of new leaf when I first joined so my username was mayor-brooke but I eventually changed it to losermom because that’s the username I use on discord, twitch, etc


----------



## kayleee (Aug 31, 2021)

I’ve never changed mine, I bought the username change with seashells to change it to just “kaylee” but I didn’t check to make sure that wasn’t already taken first (it was lol) so I’m stuck with the three e’s. But tbh I don’t mind it so I wasn’t too disappointed the name change didn’t work out


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 31, 2021)

I never have. I feel like mine is sorta outdated?? (screams scene/emo kid in 2014 lmao) I want to but I'm unsure of what I would change it to since 'Tilly' is already taken.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 31, 2021)

I changed my username once. I was *Feraligatr* and then I devolved into *Croconaw*. I actually prefer Croconaw. I feel that it’s become a part of me somehow. My usernames on all gaming platforms is some variation of Croconaw. My main one is Killer Croconaw, which is play-on-words of Killer Croc and Croconaw.


----------



## Locket (Aug 31, 2021)

I changed mine so much I hit the limit


----------



## Holla (Aug 31, 2021)

Locket said:


> I changed mine so much I hit the limit



I didn’t realize there was a limit. That’s interesting.


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 31, 2021)

I never have, but I consider it sometimes.



That Marshal Fangirl said:


> I’ve changed mine twice.  The first was marshallover86 which was what I joined with and didn’t have much of a ring to it.  This was quickly replaced with ThatOneMarshalFangirl, which I kept from September 2016 to May 2021.  TBT’s new format made my username look clunky and not aesthetically pleasing, so I finally changed it for a second time when the staff said they’d do it free of charge.  As you can see, I’m now That Marshal Fangirl.  It’s very similar to the previous name I liked so much and it fits on one line in my sidebar, so I’m happy!


So, that's why I keep mistaking your username!  I still read it with "one" wedged in there. It trips me up every time.


----------



## Foreverfox (Aug 31, 2021)

Soti said:


> I never have, but I consider it sometimes.
> 
> 
> So, that's why I keep mistaking your username!  I still read it with "one" wedged in there. It trips me up every time.


I do too lol, my brain automatically inserts "one".


----------



## deana (Aug 31, 2021)

I changed mine just recently from deanapants to just deana. Decided I didn't need the pants. For some reason I didn't even think to search if just "deana" was an available username when I joined so I went with deanapants as that's the name I use on discord. 

A really simple change but I did do a lot of debating about it before hand. Partly debating if it was worth spending the seashells on it since those are not unlimited and I have a hard time earning bells around here. I also was debating about the name itself, if I should capitalize the letter "D" or not. Lastly, was deciding if I wanted to go for the name "deana" or "deans", a few people I know and my animal crossing villagers call me deans as a nickname and I think it's cute but ultimately decided to just stick with deana.


----------



## Locket (Aug 31, 2021)

Holla said:


> I didn’t realize there was a limit. That’s interesting.


not sure if there is still a limit but tbt 2.0 used to have one


----------



## oak (Aug 31, 2021)

I changed mine twice since 2013 so that's not too bad. "Noahmeow" needed to be retired.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 31, 2021)

I have never changed me username and don't plan to in the future. I've used some variation of LadyDestani or Destani as my online and gamer handle for so long that it's become a part of me. I can't imagine being called anything else.


----------



## Nefarious (Aug 31, 2021)

I’ve only changed it once. I use to go by DemonOtaku (I feel the shame just remembering that phase of my life haha), but changed it to NefariousKing when I came back briefly in 2018. I did consider shorting it to just Nefarious, but sadly it's already taken.


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 31, 2021)

nope, never! when i joined my name on almost every website was some variation of 'jellybeans jess' and i guess i didn't want to share my name immediately so just jellybeans it was. i've definitely thought about changing it, but i actually have zero idea what i'd even change it to, plus it's kinda nice to have some reminder of past me who joined this forum in the first place


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2021)

Several times. The most iconic was part of a staff-wide joke in 2014 where we all took on wizard personas for a day.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 31, 2021)

I was able to afford it only once and I'm more than happy with my new name. I called myself "Zari" for a long time everywhere, but grew tired of it and didn't like how the short name looked on the forum. That's why I changed it to my current name <:


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2021)

Locket said:


> not sure if there is still a limit but tbt 2.0 used to have one



There used to be a limit on 2.0.  There is no longer a limit to how many times you can change your username (probably because it costs 1,200 TBT or seashells each time).

Anyway, I've changed my username 14 times.  I went from AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) to Riley to Space Dandy to Ryu to DoubleR to Spike Spiegel to xRileyx to Shinichi to Izuku Midoriya to Midoriya to Zhongli to Midoriya to Saitama to Midoriya and now Gon.  I don't plan on changing it ever again, but I doubt anyone has changed their username more than me.  Lmao.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 31, 2021)

I never have and never will change my username. I've been known as Panda since school because I doodled a lot on my notebook and even on chalkboard just before class and one of my go-to animals was a panda bear. I use the monicker Panda in anyway I can such as my gamertag, and even way back in Animal Crossing Wild World I named my player Panda and it's stuck with every AC game since. I even use it when naming my character in Pokémon, although nowadays I've been going with just their default names/colors associated with what version I'm playing, for example Leaf, Emerald, Crystal, Dawn, Moon and so on.

Panda is a huge part of my life and who I am to ever want to change it. And in a story similar to @Foreverfox back when my husband and I started dating we came up with pet names for one another. I'm his Panda and he's my Tiger


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2021)

nope, I chose this username back in 2011 because I had just discovered my absolute love of Super Mario 64 shortly after I got a new N64. to this day it's still my favorite game. also I use this username in many other places like Toyhou.se and ImgBB, and everyone knows me by this username, so I don't intend to change it. I feel like it's attached to me in a way


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 31, 2021)

my old username was stale so i changed to what i go by everywhere else


----------



## Antonio (Aug 31, 2021)

I have, I had all these edgy usernames like Shattered and Temptations when I was a dumb teenager. I've also changed it to Alek and 2-D (from gorillaz) but I have settled as Antonio as I feel like I don't need any other name.


----------



## Corrie (Aug 31, 2021)

I never have! I've considered it but I like the one I chose so I see no reason to change it.


----------



## Snek (Aug 31, 2021)

I used to be really obsesssive with Pokémon, so I used to have accounts on other forums like Serebii. Unfortunately the newer Pokémon games didn't resonate with me like they used to in the past, so I left those forums. I still love Pokémon, but around that time I wanted to try other games and expand my horizons (pun intended). I made my account around the time more info on New Horizons came out. I enjoyed New Leaf a lot so I wanted New Horizons to be a more fresh experience with other players. I chose my current username because of my fascination with snakes and among other personal things. My current profile picture, a yellow Runerigus, also reflects my username and love for Pokemon.


----------



## Mick (Aug 31, 2021)

Nope! I purchased a name change a bit over a year ago to change it to Michel, but I failed to check if it was already in use (it was, by a user who hasn't been online in 12 years). The username being taken is probably why I named my account Mick when I joined, really. Back then it was a nickname already given to me by English speaking friends for easier pronunciation.

At this point I'm unsure which of the two I like more; "Mick" is just nice and short.


----------



## seliph (Aug 31, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> I’ve only changed it once. I use to go by DemonOtaku (I feel the shame just remembering that phase of my life haha), but changed it to NefariousKing when I came back briefly in 2018. I did consider shorting it to just Nefarious, but sadly it's already taken.


bro if we had a mod named DemonOtaku i would actually quit


----------



## Holla (Aug 31, 2021)

Gon said:


> There used to be a limit on 2.0.  There is no longer a limit to how many times you can change your username (probably because it costs 1,200 TBT or seashells each time).
> 
> Anyway, I've changed my username 14 times.  I went from AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) to Riley to Space Dandy to Ryu to DoubleR to Spike Spiegel to xRileyx to Shinichi to Izuku Midoriya to Midoriya to Zhongli to Midoriya to Saitama to Midoriya and now Gon.  I don't plan on changing it ever again, but I doubt anyone has changed their username more than me.  Lmao.



You sure are the name changing champ!



Mick said:


> Nope! I purchased a name change a bit over a year ago to change it to Michel, but I failed to check if it was already in use (it was, by a user who hasn't been online in 12 years). The username being taken is probably why I named my account Mick when I joined, really. Back then it was a nickname already given to me by English speaking friends for easier pronunciation.
> 
> At this point I'm unsure which of the two I like more; "Mick" is just nice and short.



Mick suits you well in my opinion. I almost thought of changing mine to my actual first name (It’s long been taken by a user last active like 13 years ago) but I’m too attached to my current username anyways.


----------



## Nefarious (Aug 31, 2021)

seliph said:


> bro if we had a mod named DemonOtaku i would actually quit



Imagine getting a _warning _from someone named DemonOtaku. Never look back to your edgy kid phases, folks.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 31, 2021)

Gon said:


> Anyway, I've changed my username 14 times.  I went from AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) to Riley to Space Dandy to Ryu to DoubleR to Spike Spiegel to xRileyx to Shinichi to Izuku Midoriya to Midoriya to Zhongli to Midoriya to Saitama to Midoriya and now Gon.  I don't plan on changing it ever again, but I doubt anyone has changed their username more than me.  Lmao.


The fact that you remember all of those previous usernames is honestly impressive. Assuming you didn’t have a list written somewhere.


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 31, 2021)

I have! I've changed it once. When I first joined TBT back in 2014, I think? I used the same username as my Gamefaqs account because I was hoping to switch from Gamefaqs to TBT. I never really got in the swing of using TBT though, so my account was fairly inactive for a long time. When New Horizons released I came back to The Bell Tree and I wanted a fresh start, in a way! I posted for a little while with my old username, avatar, and signature but it made me feel like I was 15 again in a bad way, lol. I changed up my avatar and signature which helped but being able to change my username made the biggest difference! I felt a lot more comfortable posting when I got my new username, even if I will be forever sad that Lumi was taken... 

I used my seashells to change my username and I'm super grateful that we had seashells to do that with!! I don't think I would've been able to change my username without them and I honestly think if I was stuck with my old username I wouldn't be as active


----------



## Aquilla (Aug 31, 2021)

I have changed it once! When I first joined my name was Rayuka. It has absolutely no meaning whatsoever, I just wanted something I had never seen or used before to be

  unique   ​
but this plan kinda backfired because I never identified with it in the end  I changed it to Aquilla, the name (or a slight variation of it) I use in many games and online places. At this point I feel like it’s part of me and probably would turn around if someone called „Aquilla!“


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 31, 2021)

ive changed it twice. i signed up as parker (i joined the site with a few friends i met on jvgs so i just kept the name i used there for simplicity) later named my account Moo_Nieu. recently i changed my name to all lowercase bc i think it is easier to look at. idk i just like it lol. i might change my username again eventually, but for now i think it suits me


----------



## King koopa (Aug 31, 2021)

I technically changed it once since It used to be koopadude99 but then my phone broke so I couldn't use that account anymore, so I used koopadude100 here then Jeremy helped me by merging them both. I was thinking about changing it again though


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 31, 2021)

I haven’t but I am considering it. I like my username but I feel like a change is needed. I want to put some stuff behind me and maybe changing my username will help (highly doubt it knowing how my brain works and that my username never caused me problems but am kinda desperate to try anything right now).


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 31, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I haven’t but I am considering it. I like my username but I feel like a change is needed. I want to put some stuff behind me and maybe changing my username will help (highly doubt it knowing how my brain works and that my username never caused me problems but am kinda desperate to try anything right now).


You are an amazing friend and so important to the forum  Whatever name you choose as long as it makes you happy. As long as I don’t lose you


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Aug 31, 2021)

Nefarious said:


> I’ve only changed it once. I use to go by DemonOtaku (I feel the shame just remembering that phase of my life haha), but changed it to NefariousKing when I came back briefly in 2018. *I did consider shorting it to just Nefarious, but sadly it's already taken.*


Well that sure changed in a hurry.


----------



## Holla (Aug 31, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> Well that sure changed in a hurry.



Guess the name is no longer taken.

Wait… does that mean I just spurred on a mod’s name change without meaning to?


----------



## Antonio (Aug 31, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> The fact that you remember all of those previous usernames is honestly impressive. Assuming you didn’t have a list written somewhere.


You can view the list on your profile.


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 31, 2021)

I've only changed my username once from turtleyawesome55 to turtleyawesome...idk why I didn't try without the 55 when I made an account. But I plan to change it in the very near future as I haven't gone by Turtle in almost a year now so it feels weird when people do here lol. Still haven't decided exactly what I'm going to do but it'll probably have to do with Nyx since that's what I prefer to go by!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2021)

Antonio said:


> You can view the list on your profile.



Shhhh, don't ruin it for me!  I obviously remember them by memory!!!11!

Lmao, just kidding.  Yeah, the staff implemented a "previous names" section on everyone's profiles awhile ago during TBT 3.0.


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 31, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> Well that sure changed in a hurry.


One of the perks of being a fab mod. Still @Nefarious so nothing really changed  (need to change sig credit now, or not )


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 31, 2021)

never done and no plans to

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2021



Nefarious said:


> I did consider shorting it to just Nefarious, but sadly it's already taken.


The N King

Nefarious K

Neffy

Nefurious


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Aug 31, 2021)

Yes from "SoraFan23" to "RoxasFan20" because my experience on this site was so bad and I messed up big time.


----------



## Asarena (Aug 31, 2021)

I haven't changed mine. This is my go-to name on most sites. It's a portmanteau of my real name~


----------



## xara (Sep 2, 2021)

i’ve changed my username 6 times in the past 6 years LOL. i’ve gone by frozendrinks (the username i signed up with >_<), crybby, electracrybby, heartbreaker, harlequin, faiiry and now my current username (xara), which i plan on keeping permanently!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Sep 2, 2021)

I did change it once, but I regret it. I'm using my Twitch/gaming username now and I wish I kept it separate because I hate the idea that people can literally find me here now and just creep all my posts..  I would change it but obviously I can't erase the posts of people quoting my username now so I would still be associated with the name. I've posted some personal stuff on here which on second thought, I never should have.. but I never thought I'd stream so... never thought about it becoming an issue.. whatever. I own whatever I say here and if someone were to creep me, it's not like I've done or said anything wrong except maybe overshare my personal life.. oh well.


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 3, 2021)

I haven't changed it, this has basically been my Internet "name" for ten years or even longer!


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 15, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I haven’t but I am considering it. I like my username but I feel like a change is needed. I want to put some stuff behind me and maybe changing my username will help (highly doubt it knowing how my brain works and that my username never caused me problems but am kinda desperate to try anything right now).


I have also had the thought of just completely changing my name and aesthetic


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2021)

Diluc said:


> Anyway, I've changed my username 14 times.  I went from AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) to Riley to Space Dandy to Ryu to DoubleR to Spike Spiegel to xRileyx to Shinichi to Izuku Midoriya to Midoriya to Zhongli to Midoriya to Saitama to Midoriya and now Gon.  I don't plan on changing it ever again, but I doubt anyone has changed their username more than me.  Lmao.


Riley: I'm done changing my username!
Also Riley 5 min later: *changes to Diluc* 

no jk we love your 15 usernames


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 15, 2021)

EchoNyx said:


> I've only changed my username once from turtleyawesome55 to turtleyawesome...idk why I didn't try without the 55 when I made an account. But I plan to change it in the very near future as I haven't gone by Turtle in almost a year now so it feels weird when people do here lol. Still haven't decided exactly what I'm going to do but it'll probably have to do with Nyx since that's what I prefer to go by!


Forgot to post an update here but I've now changed my username twice xD the turtleyawesome days were fun but I'm happier with my new username since it's what I actually go by


----------



## heyimsobored (Sep 15, 2021)

Funnily enough, I have changed my username. Okay, backstory time. I made this account in 2016, but only used it for like a day and I didn't even post anything. I then got into animal crossing in the summer of 2019, remembered this place and this account, and decided to use it. The first thing I did was change my username because it was really lame, to be honest. I do wanna change my username again, as I don't go by this username handle anymore but it's so much tbt, so I'll just stick with it


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 15, 2021)

I have not changed my username but I'm saving the seashells incase I want to. The name I want isn't taken (last I checked but that was a long time ago). I kind of gotten attached to Stella-Io but I constantly want to change it to Jerico, which is my online alias and choosen name. Plus it's not so gendered like Stella. I still have not changed it thou. Maybe one day?


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 15, 2021)

Never changed my username; I get terribly attached to my aliases. I got used to being called skar way back during my early tumblr days (around 2012) and it's stuck with me since. I can't imagine changing my online persona here anymore since I've been here so long and all my friends know me as skar already lol.


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 15, 2021)

I've never changed my own username and can't imagine I ever will, though I've changed countless member usernames over the years!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 15, 2021)

I've never changed my username on here but I am really tempted to. Only thing holding me back  is the price


----------



## Seastar (Sep 16, 2021)

I only did it once and I'd probably only do it again if I no longer want to be called my current name. That seems unlikely at the moment.
My old name was technically from 2008 and it also had a number in it so it was just bad.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 16, 2021)

I just changed my username a few days ago, though it was more of an addition to my already existing username. I'm still Shellzilla that some people know me as, but I added the number 515 to reference the points I gained from TBTWC and Camp TBT combined, which is 345 and 170 points respectively. The reason I did that is that I had a lot of fun with those two events and I want to be reminded of the memories I made.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 17, 2021)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I just changed my username a few days ago, though it was more of an addition to my already existing username. I'm still Shellzilla that some people know me as, but I added the number 515 to reference the points I gained from TBTWC and Camp TBT combined, which is 345 and 170 points respectively. The reason I did that is that I had a lot of fun with those two events and I want to be reminded of the memories I made.


I thought that you had changed your username, and I was close to asking on your profile. I didn’t though, because I thought I was mistaken. I had a lot of fun with those events as well! They were my first two events that I participated in.  There were good memories.


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 17, 2021)

I’ve changed my username 5 times and I’m finally happy with this one


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 17, 2021)

i had been thinking about it for a while so i finally shortened my username just to tessa., in commemoration of my tbt anniversary today  i think i'll stick with it for a bit


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 17, 2021)

I registered as sillysloth when I first joined Bell Tree and changed it to dizzy bone in 2014! I don't plan on changing it.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 17, 2021)

I changed it twice: VanessaMay18 -> Vampnessa -> cornimer. Definitely don't plan on changing it again, I like this name and am glad I thought of it!


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 18, 2021)

no, I’ve never changed my username and I doubt i ever will. but who knows? I guess I’ll save my seashells just in case.


----------



## Aminata (Sep 18, 2021)

No.. because.. i don't know how ha ha


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 18, 2021)

Mayor Kelli said:


> No.. because.. i don't know how ha ha


you have to purchase a username change item from the shop


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 19, 2021)

Nah, this is what I use on all websites and I want to keep them connected.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 19, 2021)

I haven't, and I'll be surprised if I do decide to change it in the future.  I'm pretty attached to the name, I've already made a namecard with this name for site events, and I wouldn't want to confuse anybody either, ahaha.


----------



## Torts McGorts (Sep 20, 2021)

Just once bc I my seashells were just sitting around collecting dust, lol. And I wanted something new and related to Animal Crossing.


----------



## Toska (Sep 20, 2021)

I’ve changed my username once before! Back when I first joined tbt, I registered as “Chloe-Auroura,” referencing my NL name and town. Once I started to become more active, I decided to change my username to something more original and fitting to me! I don’t plan on changing my username any time soon, as I feel it’s part of my identity here!


----------



## King koopa (Oct 7, 2021)

Well now I just did lol. Went from  koopadude99 to koopadude100, then to king koopa. So yep, there's a new king in town!


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 7, 2021)

King koopa said:


> Well now I just did lol. Went from  koopadude99 to koopadude100, then to king koopa. So yep, there's a new king in town!


When I saw that username as the most recent post, I was like, "wait a minute, what other Koopa thinks he's more Koopa than koopadude?!" Then it was you and all was right again.


----------



## King koopa (Oct 7, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> When I saw that username as the most recent post, I was like, "wait a minute, what other Koopa thinks he's more Koopa than koopadude?!" Then it was you and all was right again.


Lol yeah but don't worry, I'll always be the king even if someone tried to take my throne!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 10, 2021)

yes i changed it one time because the username i had was a dumb random username i came up with on the spot back when i only used the forums to trade and sell things in ACNL. now that i participate more in stuff i wanted to change my name to something cool that i liked. now this is my usual handle across most platforms


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 10, 2021)

I have never. I probably won’t be changing it. I’m too used to Bluebellie. This is the username I started to use everywhere as well. Its  a reference  to my first new leaf town Bluebell.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 17, 2021)

Never had. At the time I couldn't think of anything and just jotted down one of the names from the Avatar Last Airbender show. The site told me that was already taken so I randomly hit 55. I think about it from time to time and probably would change it, but I don't know what I would change it to and most wouldn't probably know lol.


----------



## Megaroni (Oct 17, 2021)

I voted never, then I realized I've been meaning to change it for a while. Now I might make my pfp macaroni themed


----------



## EmmaFrost (Oct 17, 2021)

Yes, I changed mine a few years ago. I just got bored of it.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 8, 2022)

I have never changed mine and never will. I have been using this username for a long time. Whenever my parents say that I can make other accounts and stuff then it will still be Mr_Keroppi! I ONLY HAVE AN ACCOUNT ON BELL TREE AND NOOKAZON. ANY OTHER MR_KEROPPI'S ARE NOT MEEEE.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 8, 2022)

Nope, and I never will! I really like it how it is. :]


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 8, 2022)

No I have never changed my username on TBT before, it's named after one of my main OCs since I feel like she is a part of me, this is my first time using this alias online, I sometimes feel like I wanted to change it but I don't know what it should be then, it's funny because I always have all kinds of username ideas but when I actually go to create an account I have nothing, now that I think deeper into it I know a lot of cute username ideas I could have although as cute as they are I actually think I would get annoyed being called something cute like that for my username, even when I feel like my I don't really want my profile to be inspired by my OC anymore or something I still feel like I like being called BrokenSanity by others, it's started to grow on me already, so I highly doubt I'll ever change it.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 8, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> No I have never changed my username on TBT before, it's named after one of my main OCs since I feel like she is a part of me, this is my first time using this alias online, I sometimes feel like I wanted to change it but I don't know what it should be then, it's funny because I always have all kinds of username ideas but when I actually go to create an account I have nothing, now that I think deeper into it I know a lot of cute username ideas I could have although as cute as they are I actually think I would get annoyed being called something cute like that for my username, even when I feel like my I don't really want my profile to be inspired by my OC anymore or something I still feel like I like being called BrokenSanity by others, it's started to grow on me already, so I highly doubt I'll ever change it.


I’m glad that changing your username is an option on TBT. Most forums don’t even let you change your username. I changed mine once. I used to be Feraligatr, but I changed to Croconaw which is my favorite in the evolution line. I’m glad I was able to get two “rare” usernames, I guess. Although, Croconaw is here to stay and I cannot imagine being anything else.


----------



## Neb (May 19, 2022)

Neb has been my online handle for so long that I can’t imagine changing it. Before 2019 I went by Pemderp on other sites. It was a dumb pun I made from the PEMDAS math acronym. Since Cosmog was my theme on Pokémon forums I figured something short for Nebula would be fitting. It’s also coincidentally my first name backwards.


----------



## amemome (May 19, 2022)

I haven't but have been considering for a while since "amemome" is kinda long and hard for people to pronounce (?). I was hoping to use a Soup-related name but the ones I want are already taken.

My seashell name-change ticket is just kinda sitting in my inventory right now.


----------



## Yanrima~ (May 19, 2022)

I used to have "Yanrimasart" as my username, I've changed it after I posted posts that have nothing to do with art/drawings in general.

I still post art, I've just wanted to add variety to my posts/content.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 19, 2022)

I changed it twice, because I don't want to be reminded of how I used to be on this site for personal reasons and lets just say it was pretty bad.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 19, 2022)

I want to save up for a username change as soon as I finish saving up for my dream collectiable popsicle.


----------



## AtomicNyx (May 19, 2022)

I haven't changed mine ... yet. I hope to one day but for now I'm content with the username I chose.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 20, 2022)

I've only changed my username once. I had my username as MayorOfMagix because of trading in New Leaf days, but I wanted something more interesting or original. So I went with ali.di.magix, which roughly translates to "wings of magix", because I thought it sounded nice and has a nice meaning to it.


----------



## skweegee (May 21, 2022)

I haven't changed my username. I was going to and recently bought a username change, but it turns out the name I wanted to change to was already taken. My fault of course for only typing the name in the members list search to see if it popped up in the little drop down menu, which it only does for recently active accounts, instead of actually fully searching for it (that is, simply pressing enter after typing the name). I still want to change it, but I'm currently stuck trying to decide between either using that name but with special characters around it, or using a variation of the username. Until then, the username change will just be sitting dormant in my inventory.


----------



## Megan. (May 21, 2022)

Yes, I literally just changed my username after seeing this thread, haha. I wanted Megan but of course that's been taken. I got bored of my old username that I've had since I joined (Megatastic).


----------



## Wickel (May 24, 2022)

I changed my username once because it originally had my IRL-name in it and I wanted to be a bit more anonymous.


----------



## Rabirin (May 24, 2022)

I've changed my username about twice, originally I was known as SailorCrossing and then saved up for a name change, but then I fancied a change so I changed it to Senshi - derived from Sailor Senshi, which I stuck with for a really long while. But then I decided on a whim to change it again to something more in line with my interest & likes today.


----------

